# Post Clearance Sales HERE!!!



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

In an effort to try and help out fellow AT'ers why dont we list who is having their year end sales on one thread so we all can benefit from it  I am closely watching Dick's Sporting Goods and Wally World for their sales!! Waiting for some cheap ladderstands and winter camo myself but will NOT pass up a good deal.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

BTW, I do appreciate the Wally World stand/ladder lead!! Mine arrived Saturday and it was a steal!!


----------



## ricksmathew (Sep 7, 2005)

Let me know if the Muddy stands go on sale at Dick's!


----------



## bowfool12 (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm in for deals, missed out on the hang on/ladder combo from Wally World last time


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

ricksmathew said:


> Let me know if the Muddy stands go on sale at Dick's!


Will do Rickster, have two on our lease and they are comfy!! Only issue is getting around that big seat when climbing on board BUT, it does make for a comfortable nap


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

bowfool12 said:


> I'm in for deals, missed out on the hang on/ladder combo from Wally World last time


YES YOU DID  I think the cardboard box weighs more than the hang-on


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> YES YOU DID  I think the cardboard box weighs more than the hang-on


Not according my scales :wink:. Got mine this morning and slapped it together. Without the seat cover and backpack straps she weighed 12 lbs 12 ounce. Thats almost 3 lbs more than advertised. Still a decent stand for the price


----------



## 2arrow1 (Jan 29, 2008)

rural king 149.99 for a dbl bull dark horse all stands/blinds 40% off.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I am used to hanging big stands and this one will be a pleasure to install compared to those!! Didn't put it on the scale though??!!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Depending when my sons basketball game ends I might make a run to Dick's tonight and see what the prices are this close to christmas. Those winter camo over clothes suits are cheap enough I may pull the trigger on a set before they are gone, need them for the late season anyway.


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

marked


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

I went to the Dicks up here yesterday and I didn't see any real good deals yet.


----------



## TheHunter831 (Jun 14, 2011)

There's a few on cabela's but nothing big.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Count me in. Subscribed.

NC


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

ricksmathew said:


> Let me know if the Muddy stands go on sale at Dick's!


That would be AWESOME. I'd buy everything they got if they put the bloodsport stand on clearance.


----------



## mcharlton (Nov 13, 2009)

My local dicks has there muddy stands marked down just slightly. Guy said once season is over look for them to drop because they will want them gone. 

Now I have to decide between the blood sport or the pro model with foot rest.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

I'll b watching


----------



## nate121080 (Sep 3, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> I am used to hanging big stands and this one will be a pleasure to install compared to those!! Didn't put it on the scale though??!!


Me to! I use the 30x36 stands that sportsman guide use to sell. Its like putting a modular house in a tree lol.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

I went to dicks today.. Ok deals going now but nothing crazy


----------



## TrophySection (Dec 9, 2007)

Just left Dick's here in NY. Looked like the same sale as last week did not see anything change. Treestand were on sale slightly but not there final closeout sale. All blaze orange clothing and any carbon clothing like Scent Lok and Scent blocker are 40% off. They had some Under Armour on sale like $10 dollar off here and there. One good buy I did see was buy one pair UA hunting socks get 50% off second pair. I have a pair of boot soaks and I think they are great. FYI


----------



## familyguy (Mar 11, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## LR243 (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't pass up a pre-Christmas present to myself.:wink:


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Subscribed! Looks like I am heading to Rural King after work to see what they have.

Meat


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

Got the bone collector hang on stand and climbing sticks set for 49 at Wal-Mart.com now they are 89 which still isn't too bad. Looking for some more deals. Great idea for thread.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

Walmart has a real tree folding seat like a dove seat. On clearance for $7 its made pretty well.
I occasionally find the time where I have to hunt the ground and these are real handy.


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Not sure how good of a blind this is but seems cheap. Today only.


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

http://www.cabelas.com/product/Home...tegoryId=180134280&WTz_l=Unknown;cat180134280


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

. $7


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## archeryguru2000 (May 15, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I also need a new spinner for one of my feeders, those usually go cheap at Walmart!!


----------



## HEELSCT1 (Aug 17, 2010)

RatherBArchery said:


> I also need a new spinner for one of my feeders, those usually go cheap at Walmart!!


Same here!! If anyone finds a good deal on a feeder spinner let me know.


----------



## dxtbowhuntersj (May 8, 2008)

I saw at my Walmart yesterday a gorilla stand with 8 steps four $70 I think is what it was


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

I was at a Walmart Thursday night and was told they marked everything down that day, didn't look like the normal blow out prices to me????


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Just left dicks in wichita ks with 3 field and stream scrapeline lite treestands regular price $150 they were on sale for $50 hell of a deal there


----------



## WMDTalley (Jul 1, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

I looked at dicks today and not mark down from last week, Good deals but not the great ones they will have


----------



## AmishArcher (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm watching this. I'd buy the blind but my wife told me not to buy stuff in my list before Christmas. Giddy up


----------



## Pride Hunter (Aug 6, 2005)

subscribed


----------



## Wally6886 (Oct 16, 2009)

King's camo has a bunch of stuff on clearance including the APXG2 clothes... Picked up Russell APXG2 L5 cyclone rain suit for $99. I thought that was a pretty good deal seeing as how the jacket's marked on sale for $79.99 and pants for $74.99 from like $100 each or something like that...


----------



## budalcorn45 (Feb 20, 2008)

Watching this one


----------



## kylecurtis04 (Nov 30, 2010)

im in


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

Marking


----------



## JimKLH (Oct 20, 2009)

waiting for some place to have barronett big mikes blind on clearance


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

menards has some awesome deals right now.


----------



## cal74 (Nov 28, 2008)

I was at Dicks in Bloomington, MN last night and they didn't have squat.

Treestands apparently had been shipped out already, had a ladder stand. Fair price and that was about it, 20% off or so on some clothing.

Bought a couple boxes of .204 shells, buy one the other was 50% off. No steal, but saved a few bucks over on-line prices.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Was at Academy looking for some discounted screw in steps. They were @ $1.70 a piece.. pretty cheap but I need quite a few, so I'm hoping for them to drop to about $1.00....


----------



## RangerJ (Apr 5, 2009)

In till the end.


----------



## gambino (Dec 7, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## mathewsrzn1992 (Apr 5, 2011)

marked


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

> Was at Academy looking for some discounted screw in steps. They were @ $1.70 a piece.. pretty cheap but I need quite a few, so I'm hoping for them to drop to about $1.00....


What brand? Cause the ameristeps are a pain to get in the tree. The Gorillas are awesome.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Ameristep ... I've never really had a problem with them. But those Goriila brand steps are nice though


----------



## Grizz1219 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm in for it...


----------



## CamoMal (Dec 15, 2012)

cal74 said:


> I was at Dicks in Bloomington, MN last night and they didn't have squat.
> 
> Treestands apparently had been shipped out already, had a ladder stand. Fair price and that was about it, 20% off or so on some clothing.
> 
> Bought a couple boxes of .204 shells, buy one the other was 50% off. No steal, but saved a few bucks over on-line prices.


I was there lastnight and looked. I didn't see ****. Even tried Sports Authority...but that was a mistake. Not one thing in that whole store with camo...IF they can't even carry my favorite color, I can't shop there. ahaha


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004MC1WC2/ref=aw_gb_bd_it_i58?di=A35TPXHVJSOOMP&dt=bd

Trophy cam reduced to affordable


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

Sub'd on this one.


----------



## MSU02 (Dec 29, 2011)

Subscribed


----------



## matlocc (Sep 29, 2009)

Walmart probably can't afford to clearance this year, after the stand and stick smack down we put on them.


----------



## f7 666 (Nov 26, 2009)

iceman14 said:


> http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004MC1WC2/ref=aw_gb_bd_it_i58?di=A35TPXHVJSOOMP&dt=bd
> 
> Trophy cam reduced to affordable


 Right on dude thanks


----------



## archeryguru2000 (May 15, 2012)

AmishArcher said:


> I'm watching this. I'd buy the blind but my wife told me not to buy stuff in my list before Christmas. Giddy up


Love it! My wife tells me this exact thing every year.


----------



## JMedlin0511 (Nov 9, 2011)

Im in


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Wing Supply has the Primos Truth DPS cameras advertised for sale @ $44... but I can find where to purchase it on their website... it might be an errored listing.. I sent them an email about it....

http://www.wingsupply.com/ check it out here...


----------



## bowhunter020 (Apr 6, 2009)

Check out camofire.com


----------



## Hook29 (Jul 13, 2009)

subscribed!


----------



## kyhunter5569 (Mar 24, 2011)

http://fifieldseednfeed.com/images/header-holiday-2012.jpg here ya go for covert cameras best deals I hve seen on covert code blacks 269.00 shipped!!!


----------



## Lkyman (Jan 10, 2010)

Stopped by Dicks Sporting Goods at lunch and they had several of their stands marked down. One of the Kong stands was $99.00 from $149.00.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B007T...2311952&smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&tag=dealt438938-20

http://www.amazon.com/Rac-Preloaded...TF8&qid=1355920503&sr=1-1&keywords=rac+em+bac

Here ya go boys. Check these out! Haha


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Stopped at Gander Mountain and Dick's last night and stuff was on sale, especially at Dick's but NOT the good prices yet. I did pull the trigger on a snow camo cover suit (bibs, top and facemask) that was 40% off, they only had one left in 2XL which is what I need to fit over my cold weather gear. This stuff should work well in stand this time of year too!! Walmart has stuff marked down too but they can do better


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

I was at Dicks today and picked up a Tree Spider Speed Harness for my son. It was $99 marked down from $150.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

bowhunter020 said:


> Check out camofire.com


always google items on camofire. many times cheaper especially the shipping elsewhere. not always have bought several items good service just think the shipping is outrageous


----------



## dra710 (Jan 31, 2009)

Gander mountain in store has GSX soft shell real tree blaze orange waterproof jack for 37.50 $ originally 150. That's 75% off. Great jacket for gun season or bowhunts when orange is required.


----------



## Tall Hat (Oct 3, 2011)

Just got the 36 oz HS Scent Away soap at Wally World for 9 bucks.


----------



## cdalle6 (Nov 29, 2009)

Subscribed


----------



## semoducknbuck (Aug 7, 2011)

TSC had some WGI cams the led white flash, dont remember model
, marked down from $80 to $49
Cheap cams but would make decent gifts for other folks..


----------



## Stick12 (Nov 14, 2012)

Cabelas has a pretty big online sale going on right now. LOTS of hunting clothing 50% off or more


----------



## Outdoorsman63 (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

Dick's had some stands for really cheap when I stopped in today. Gorilla King Kong for $79.99. Muddy Outfitter for $125 (though I didn't see any in stock other than the display). Another brand (Comfort Zone I think) had two models for $35 and $50. Scent-Lok and ScentBlocker were 40% off. 

Gander Mtn. had some good deals on GSX and Russell APX gear, like 40-50% off.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0032WSXCA/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1356001074&sr=8-10&pi=SL75
Cheap stand


----------



## jknudsen (Jun 15, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## Oak Tree (Sep 17, 2012)

In for later


----------



## blinginpse (Jun 21, 2011)

Watchun

Sent from my Motorola Electrify using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 67raiders (Jan 23, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

Subscribed


----------



## BrandonK (Oct 2, 2010)

subscribed


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Any decent blinds around at any of these stores? I checked the sale posted for the DB Dark Horse and they said they didn't have any. I'm looking for a reasonably priced blind for my oldest son and I to hunt turkey in this spring.


----------



## getn'lucky (Apr 17, 2010)

mathewshooterxt said:


> I was at Dicks today and picked up a Tree Spider Speed Harness for my son. It was $99 marked down from $150.


I see those for 99 all year long

If you go to the smaller size dicks stores they will have better prices come jan 1.
In michigan dunhams sports everything on sale all year.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Good deal on ScentBlocker boot inserts and vest....

http://www.robinsonoutdoors.com/shopping/departments/clearance-rack.aspx


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Here's another one for those of you that want a Tighspot quiver under $100.....

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tightspot-5-arrow-quiver-right-hand-mossy-oak-infinity.html


----------



## GrandSlamHunter (Nov 27, 2007)

subscribed


----------



## mtlenway (Nov 5, 2012)

Walmart here had the gorilla tree steps in 6pks for $12 ($2 ea) they sell everywhere else for $3.49 ea.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

ttt


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Beamen123 said:


> Any decent blinds around at any of these stores? I checked the sale posted for the DB Dark Horse and they said they didn't have any. I'm looking for a reasonably priced blind for my oldest son and I to hunt turkey in this spring.


Dick's had some decent pricing on ground blinds, I think it was the newer store off the Mt. Zion exit.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

mtlenway said:


> Walmart here had the gorilla tree steps in 6pks for $12 ($2 ea) they sell everywhere else for $3.49 ea.



I bought a bunch of screw in steps from a guy several years ago and only use them as bow hangers after I tape over the knurling, just do not trust screw-in's  PLUS, I hate installing them!!


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

RatherBArchery said:


> I bought a bunch of screw in steps from a guy several years ago and only use them as bow hangers after I tape over the knurling, just do not trust screw-in's  PLUS, I hate installing them!!


How many you got? Wanna sale them?


----------



## goathollow (Jun 18, 2008)

I don't know if they are still on sale but recently I bought two 17ft ladder stands at Menards for $99 each. I have several of these already and love them, especially at this price. I think this the same stand sold at Dicks as Field and Stream, Rural King, Sportsman's Warehouse etc. Can't remember the name of the company but its out of Minnesota if my memory serves me correctly. I suspect they are just the importer.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

SD BowHunter said:


> How many you got? Wanna sale them?


I would gladly sell them, send me a PM to discuss


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Purchased the Field and Stream Magnum hub blind today at Dick's. They had 1 left and had it priced 50% off. Got it for $100. Reviews looked great on it. Set it up at home. The boy loved it. Can't wait to get him out in it turkey hunting in May. He'll be 3.


----------



## King (Dec 8, 2002)

Here's the new blind, the boy and his Cartel bow he's getting for Christmas that he will have in the blind with him come spring gobbler, for fun of course.


----------



## Goatboy (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm always buying stuff here for over 50% off most of the time!

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...GORY_SEQ_105642180?WTz_l=Unknown;cat105591780

Always great deals on hunting clothes if you can find your size!
http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/brow...12480?WTz_l=Unknown;cat105591780;cat105642180


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Menards had hang ons and 16ft sticks all marked down to $29.99. They had the 15ft ladder stands down to $49.99 and 16 or 17 at 59.99. 

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Liv4Rut said:


> Menards had hang ons and 16ft sticks all marked down to $29.99. They had the 15ft ladder stands down to $49.99 and 16 or 17 at 59.99.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


Internet or local store??


----------



## ILOVE3D (Feb 4, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

Morty said:


> Internet or local store??


Local stores here had them at about those prices a week or so ago. Haven't been in since then.


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Rural King.com has 20ft climbing sticks for $29. Reg $49. 50% off


----------



## Liv4Rut (Mar 24, 2006)

Morty said:


> Internet or local store??


Local stores.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HEELSCT1 (Aug 17, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

After Xmas sales should be firing up before long. Everyone be on there toes next few days. Post 'em up for us.


----------



## IN_Hunter (Aug 13, 2010)

Subscribed


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## camothehunter (Jan 21, 2010)

Academy had the G5 S.G.H (small game heads) For $13 ..... there usually round $25


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

subscribing


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=13144838&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414432

Dick's has their F&S Rubline for $70. Do you guys think they will let these go any lower? I was hoping to pick them up for around $50-60. But they have already sold out of them at my local store.


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

That rubline hang on looks pretty nice. Too bad I'll be deployed next year during hunting season or I'd definitely buy one.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

Dicks had the scrapeline lite on sale for $49 i bought 6 darn good deal


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Found this locally at Dicks yesterday and was marked down to $120
I had two 10 off 50 coupons along with a rewards check and ended up walking out the store for $98 including tax..
:wink: felt i was cheating the store
http://www.amazon.com/RINEHART-Rinehart-Rhino-Brute-Target/dp/B0049GVMQW


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Gorilla climber down to $99....

http://m.gandermountain.com/modperl...ion-Climber&i=444165&aID=503H13A&merchID=4006


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

Rural King jacked the sticks back up to 49.00. I need a couple sets of sticks if anybody comes across a good deal.

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Rev44 said:


> Rural King jacked the sticks back up to 49.00. I need a couple sets of sticks if anybody comes across a good deal.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


Me too....that's all I'm really looking for....


----------



## WhiteTailFevah (Nov 6, 2011)

In for this


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Got a sizeable gift card to bass pro shops. Any sales there? (Baltimore store). Maybe muddy sticks, gold tip arrows, scentlok vertigo, etc.


----------



## NCAVI8TOR (Oct 5, 2003)

Gorilla Lounger HX tree stands at my local Walmart for $60. That's a deal!! 

NC

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gregcoya (May 9, 2009)

Just got a two man stand by comfort zone from $200 to $119 to 99 to $89.00. Only 2 left on brandon fl dicks sporting goods!

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## us326544 (Nov 15, 2010)

Amazon has 8 mp trophy cams for 139 with free ship. That's as low of a price as I have seen. Solid camera


----------



## constitution (Dec 5, 2012)

gander mountain has the arctic shield boot covers $29


----------



## truck24hr (Nov 19, 2012)

$21 Hang on at Academy. Go get um.

https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_316955_-1__?N=329211229


----------



## jayyohe (Mar 24, 2009)

truck24hr said:


> $21 Hang on at Academy. Go get um.
> 
> https://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_316955_-1__?N=329211229


Just checked and they say not available online. I'm guessing they are sold out.


----------



## smokin x's (Apr 30, 2007)

Yohe Mounts said:


> Just checked and they say not available online. I'm guessing they are sold out.


Same thing here. Iwas about to put 5 in the cart. I dont need more hang ons, but any under $50 I cant pass a deal like that up.


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed!


----------



## MDRookie (Jan 15, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-3D-Evolution-Suits-for-Men/product/79131/

Weird on this one, I ordered it on 12/18 at $59(as shown) delivered to the store in Hanover, MD. Rec'd email on 12/24 that it was ready for pick up and looked at it again online and it said $40.18..printed the page and got the difference on a merchandise credit when I went to pick it up.


----------



## truck24hr (Nov 19, 2012)

Yohe Mounts said:


> Just checked and they say not available online. I'm guessing they are sold out.


Yeah, I check pretty frequently. They had them for about 4 hours. Put them in your cart and keep checking back, they in and out of stock all the time.


----------



## OhioDale (Sep 25, 2012)

in for this


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

bushnell trophy cams for $139 and free shipping..

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004MC1WC2/ref=pe_160760_27523480_pe_epc_dt4


----------



## macomb mike (Nov 26, 2008)

ttt


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

hoping to get to dicks this weekend hopefully there will be some good deals


----------



## frankVA (Oct 31, 2005)

Don't know how good these are, but they have high reviews. I am gonna give 'em a shot.
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabelas-Legacy-Superwash8482-Wool8482-Pants/753775.uts?Ntk=AllProducts&searchPath=%2Fcatalog%2Fsearch.cmd%3Fform_state%3DsearchForm%26N%3D0%26fsch%3Dtrue%26Ntk%3DAllProducts%26Ntt%3Dool%2Bpants%26WTz_l%3DHeader%253BSearch-All%2BProducts&Ntt=ool+pants&WTz_l=Header%3BSearch-All+Products


----------



## otterlakexbow (May 13, 2012)

NCAVI8TOR said:


> Gorilla Lounger HX tree stands at my local Walmart for $60. That's a deal!!
> 
> NC


I was at my local WM and this stand is 109... I hope it drops here, I used 2 this season and they're very comfortable for an all day sit.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I just saw on Gander Mountains website that the local store here in Pittsburgh (Robinson) has 30% marked off all treestands and select WildGame Innovations (would never buy these) and Moultrie cameras. I guess I will run over there in about 30 minutes on my lunch/dinner break from work.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

tyepsu said:


> I just saw on Gander Mountains website that the local store here in Pittsburgh (Robinson) has 30% marked off all treestands and select WildGame Innovations (would never buy these) and Moultrie cameras. I guess I will run over there in about 30 minutes on my lunch/dinner break from work.


The one here in NY had some, not all stands to 30%. The ad was UP to 30%. Still, LW stands were 30% off...$175 for Alpha II and $293 for the S and C.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

phade said:


> The one here in NY had some, not all stands to 30%. The ad was UP to 30%. Still, LW stands were 30% off...$175 for Alpha II and $293 for the S and C.


I was at Gander Mtn in Woodbury, MN today and they had the same deal. Unfortunately the 30% off doesn't apply to climbing sticks as well.


----------



## AppleOnMyHead (Nov 22, 2009)

Looking for a sale on an ASAT leafy suit.


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

First Lite has a pretty nice sale goin, but it seems to be only on the lost camo stuff if that's the pattern you like. Anyone have any thoughts on the lost camo as the price is pretty good for base pieces.

SPECIAL HOLIDAY OFFERING
THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT

Merry Christmas Friends of First Lite! We here at the shop would like to extend a special holiday offer. Thank you for a great year!

All Lost Camo 50% off
Free pair of Socks on orders over 100.00
Camas Workshirts 50% off

Happy Holidays and Thanks For Your Support,
First Lite Team


----------



## avluey (Dec 31, 2010)

308ruger said:


> First Lite has a pretty nice sale goin, but it seems to be only on the lost camo stuff if that's the pattern you like. Anyone have any thoughts on the lost camo as the price is pretty good for base pieces.
> 
> SPECIAL HOLIDAY OFFERING
> THANKS FOR YOUR SUPPORT
> ...


Link?


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## jk918 (Jan 17, 2011)

some nice finds here


----------



## HEELSCT1 (Aug 17, 2010)

avluey said:


> Link?


Same here, link pleeeaaasee!!! Lol


----------



## Make It Happen (Oct 26, 2010)

buy it and paint it black...


SD BowHunter said:


> Here's another one for those of you that want a Tighspot quiver under $100.....
> 
> http://www.lancasterarchery.com/tightspot-5-arrow-quiver-right-hand-mossy-oak-infinity.html


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

avluey said:


> Link?


 No special link. Go to their site www.firstlite.com. Click on products and pick say for example llano crew. Then "select your option" pick lost camo at 50% off (50.00 rather than 100.00)


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

308ruger said:


> No special link. Go to their site www.firstlite.com. Click on products and pick say for example llano crew. Then "select your option" pick lost camo at 50% off (50.00 rather than 100.00)


It is ONLY lost camo that is 50 % off.


----------



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

Was at Dick's and Walmart last night and the only items that seemed lower were the clothing at Dick's  Bought a nice pair of gloves for the late season but nothing else till prices drop lower, if that happens. Maybe after the 12th of January it will happen???


----------



## lazyhubby70 (Jan 10, 2012)

Basspro put some 2011 and older toxiks and kryptics on clearance. Bow only $199.88. Normally $500. Believe its in stores only. Website only show 2012 models of toxik which is still regular price. RH might be harder to find than LH bows for this clearance. Good luck.


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...g-On-Tree-Stand-Set-of-3-Rapid-Rails/22018250

Found this online today.. dont know that it is the most quality stand, but it comes with three climbing rails.. they have just the stand on sale for $10 less than this package.


----------



## Triggins (Aug 30, 2012)

Also this one... looks like a great deal!

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ameristep-Hang-On-Tree-Stand-Grey/2101365


----------



## DRock (Sep 7, 2012)

Triggins said:


> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Bone-Coll...g-On-Tree-Stand-Set-of-3-Rapid-Rails/22018250
> 
> Found this online today.. dont know that it is the most quality stand, but it comes with three climbing rails.. they have just the stand on sale for $10 less than this package.


They had that on sale for $50 not too long ago. There was a huge thread and the members here are responsible for easily buying over a thousand sets...I got two myself.

Still a great deal though!


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

308ruger said:


> No special link. Go to their site www.firstlite.com. Click on products and pick say for example llano crew. Then "select your option" pick lost camo at 50% off (50.00 rather than 100.00)


Dang this is a sweet deal. firstlite is quality stuff.


----------



## cash7bear (Jun 17, 2011)

308ruger said:


> No special link. Go to their site www.firstlite.com. Click on products and pick say for example llano crew. Then "select your option" pick lost camo at 50% off (50.00 rather than 100.00)


do you know how to get the free socks? on orders over 100$


----------



## lOnEwOlF110 (Dec 7, 2004)

Vortex Crossfires on sale fore $79 SHIPPED

http://www.eagleoptics.com/binoculars/vortex/vortex-crossfire-10x32-binocular


----------



## 2X_LUNG (May 9, 2009)

is this a good deal?


lOnEwOlF110 said:


> Vortex Crossfires on sale fore $79 SHIPPED
> 
> http://www.eagleoptics.com/binoculars/vortex/vortex-crossfire-10x32-binocular


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

2X_LUNG said:


> is this a good deal?


Not a bad deal. They run around $100-110 bucks so you are saving a little there.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

Wa at dicks and they have a Nice looking lock on by field and stream for $49. Is that a good stand?


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

outdoorfrenzy said:


> Wa at dicks and they have a Nice looking lock on by field and stream for $49. Is that a good stand?


I seen that last night! Looks like it would be alright. Its SUPER light. Great price on it as well. I didnt buy one but l may go back. Was wanting to reasearch em a little. Havent found out much about em though


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

2X_LUNG said:


> is this a good deal?


Crossfire binos are the best $ value out there imo...that and the Redfields.


----------



## hunterhewi (Jun 12, 2010)

If you are talkin bout the scrapeline lite at dicks for $49 its a steal i bought the last 6 from my local dicks as a matter of fact i hung one yesterday and sitting in it as we speak very light and comfy id like to get 2 more plus they have plenty of platform


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

Rural king just dropped this blind on sale for $100. I'm pissed I didn't pull the trigger when they had the Brickhouse for $59. Anyone know the big differences between this blind(Bone Collector) and the Brickhouse? 

http://www.ruralking.com/ameristep-bone-collector-hunting-blind-3297.html


----------



## BringEmNorth (Apr 7, 2012)

Was at gander mtn. today in York, PA and they have 30% off all bow sights, tree stands, and blinds.


----------



## 3Dassassin (Apr 18, 2012)

i just seen on facebook, that paracord frenzy is having a year end sale on wrist slings,duck/goose call lanyards,gun slings and pretty much whatever you want


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

I was told by an authoritative source that most in the retail industry drop their prices to rock bottom after *January 9th*. This give retailers enough time to take-in exchanges and mark down the excess. Good luck to those spending the rest of their Christmas money!


----------



## nc514 (Jun 27, 2012)

This seems like a good deal for a lean-to ladder stand. 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=13116339&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414432


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

I returned some binoculars I got for Christmas to Dunham's in Uniontown Pa today and they had 20' ladder sticks for $39.99. They seem to be $59.99 online so you may have to check in the store if you are looking for straight sticks.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

If you have a Rural King store near you go check them out!!! Sent A Way Soap, and Dead Down Wind $2 a bar. HS Scent Fresh Earth Wafers $5, (2) bottles of Scent A Way Spray and a pack of Fresh Earth Wafers $6. But the big sale was I got a Boss Buck Decoy for $85, a really nice Pop up Blind for $55 and they had all their treestands at great prices.


----------



## KYFarmer (Jun 15, 2012)

http://www.ruralking.com/foundton-camo-pop-up-ground-blind-80802-a.html ...is blind any good? Never heard of one


----------



## Twitch (Oct 14, 2007)

cash7bear said:


> do you know how to get the free socks? on orders over 100$


I was wondering the same thing. I placed my order today because 50% off is to good to pass up..even without the socks.


----------



## Bowhuntr64 (Aug 6, 2007)

Midway USA has Trufire Hardcore Max Camo Releases on clearance for $89...they are $119 at Bass Pro


----------



## hookedonbow (Jul 24, 2010)

Wally world had the the 2 man ladder stands down to $79 today in store..


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Anyone seeing the clothing at Dick's coming down in price yet?


----------



## KenHmays (Sep 10, 2012)

chaded said:


> Anyone seeing the clothing at Dick's coming down in price yet?


Not at all. They put little red signs above all the racks that say "as advertised". I saw it from far and got excited but nothing changed.


----------



## RCL (Apr 23, 2004)

nc514 said:


> This seems like a good deal for a lean-to ladder stand.
> 
> http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=13116339&cp=4406646.4413993.4414427.4414432


I picked one up Friday.....price is $69.99 in the store flyer. Has a flip up seat and the foot platform extends back to the tree......:thumb:


----------



## sprinklerfitter (Mar 24, 2008)

*basspro*

bsspro. had scentlok and scentblocker 33 percent off in st charles mo


----------



## PQUACKENBUSH86 (Oct 2, 2012)

Gander has viper sd's for 199


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Westminster, MD store has all scentlock and scentblocker items at 50% off or more. They did it yesterday while i was there. Might be in short supply by now.


chaded said:


> Anyone seeing the clothing at Dick's coming down in price yet?


----------



## deerslayer12345 (Jul 19, 2012)

was at dicks yesterday and saw a $35 hang on and a gorilla climber reg. $200 for $100. idk if it was in store only or what(i looked online and didn't see it) it was the dicks in dublin,oh


----------



## 308ruger (Nov 11, 2011)

Twitch said:


> I was wondering the same thing. I placed my order today because 50% off is to good to pass up..even without the socks.


i bought without getting the socks as well..couldnt figure that out.


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

Not sure if posted already or not but 50% off Scent Lok clothing at Dicks today.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Just today? Or starting today?


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

I am heading down there tomorrow to check it out. I have a couple of DSG's around here so hopefully one of them has some deals.


----------



## awarsoca (Nov 26, 2012)

ryryu said:


> Not sure if posted already or not but 50% off Scent Lok clothing at Dicks today.


Only insulated and not clearance... I tried lol

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Chall08 (Aug 24, 2012)

Bass pro has all their realtree ap pattern items 33% off I scored a pair of scent blocker uninsulated pants for 33 $ today off the clearance rack.


----------



## ryryu (Sep 17, 2010)

awarsoca said:


> Only insulated and not clearance... I tried lol
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Tapatalk 2


Got this Scent Lok jacket for 50% off today at Dicks...wasn't sure if it was clearance but thought it was a good deal...with $10 off coupon, got it for $75. 
http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...d=13119238&cp=4406646.4413874.4413885.4418348


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

just picked up an Alpine 5 arrow soft-lok quiver at bass pro in Cincinnati for $19.98


----------



## newdeerhunter01 (Nov 19, 2012)

PQUACKENBUSH86 said:


> Gander has viper sd's for 199


Is this in-store?? The website still says 279.99


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

Those looking for a way to get up into your stands.. 

Rural King has Screw in tree steps @$1.00 each..
http://www.ruralking.com/sporting-g...step-screw-in-climber-tree-step-101-101d.html

AND, 20' Big Dog climbing steps @$25... that's a steal...
http://www.ruralking.com/sporting-g...alternating-step-climbing-stick-bdsl-200.html


----------



## PQUACKENBUSH86 (Oct 2, 2012)

In store only


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Those looking for a way to get up into your stands..
> 
> Rural King has Screw in tree steps @$1.00 each..
> http://www.ruralking.com/sporting-g...step-screw-in-climber-tree-step-101-101d.html
> ...


Free shipping over $99... just ordered mine...


----------



## Dozer7878 (Jan 1, 2011)

Walmart in Greeneville, TN has put their Single man ladder stand on sale for $50 was $88. They have also marked down trail cams. WildGame Red4 for $69, Truth 35 for $64, and Truth Blackout for $99.


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> Free shipping over $99... just ordered mine...


Won't let me have the sticks shipped.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

phade said:


> Won't let me have the sticks shipped.


Are you using you phone to order it? I tried with my phone and it wouldn't, but I jumped on my computer and ordered it....


----------



## golfanddeernut (Sep 11, 2012)

I was in Dicks yesterday and they have the tree stands selling for really cheap, like half price. You can buy some ladder stands for under a $100. Also taking 20 percent off all guns.


----------



## Rev44 (Dec 19, 2008)

phade said:


> Won't let me have the sticks shipped.


Me too. Tried on my phone yesterday. Now they are out of stock. BS!


----------



## chaded (Jan 15, 2011)

Went to Dick's and Gander Mtn. this morning looking for some deals on some clothing and it was very disappointing. Neither store had much of a selection and everything was still regular price, again not that they even had anything to put on sale.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Deal on blinds from Academy:

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...10051&langId=-1&storeId=10151&N=329211229+101


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

golfanddeernut said:


> I was in Dicks yesterday and they have the tree stands selling for really cheap, like half price. You can buy some ladder stands for under a $100. Also taking 20 percent off all guns.


I wouldn't buy a gun from these cowards (anyone that would pull their weapons and not sell them is a coward) and I may never buy anything from them ever again.


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

good deal today.......http://www.camofire.com/forum/hunting-deals/nikon-archers-choice-rangefinder-with-realtree-apg-case


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

Somehow my primary hunting jacket came up missing the day before PA rifle season. I have been keeping my eye out for a good deal at Gander or Dicks. This seems like a good deal. I am going to try the store after work to see if they have the same deal to avoid the shipping charge and so I can have it tomorrow to wear hunting. 50% off once you add it to your cart. I have a $40 off coupon I need to use up and hope they will accept my $10 off a $50 purchase that expired. 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13266154&clickid=cart


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Gander Mountain is having a big apparel sale including outerwear.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

The Dick's closest to my work (Robinson Mall, Pittsburgh) had a few of the Scentblocker Protec Jackets left and I feel I left the store robbing them ha. I was able to use both my $40 in points and my $10 off a $50 purchase. I got the jacket and set of hand/toe warmers with tax and I was out the door for $2.49.


----------



## LightmanSA (Jan 21, 2008)

Camofire Rocks..!



bowhunter020 said:


> Check out camofire.com


----------



## PQUACKENBUSH86 (Oct 2, 2012)

Went to Gander today and got Russell APX Jacket and Pants 50% off!


----------



## electricg2 (Aug 3, 2008)

Ttt


----------



## mathewshooterxt (Mar 2, 2009)

PQUACKENBUSH86 said:


> Went to Gander today and got Russell APX Jacket and Pants 50% off!


Me too! I got the Thunder pants for $60. Regular price was $120! Gander Mountain in Cicero NY.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## pnyhunter (Nov 14, 2009)

Just ordered a Russell APX L4 jacket from www.midwayusa.com for $79.


----------



## perrys no peep (Nov 13, 2007)

V-2 PNP $99. tyd


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

perrys no peep said:


> V-2 PNP $99. tyd


Sorry, but what is that?


----------



## OldNewbie618 (Nov 2, 2012)

CamoFire always has great deals....


----------



## TrophySection (Dec 9, 2007)

Hit Dicks in NY. All stands,sticks are marked down got 15 ladder stand for 39.99. All insulated camo clothes 50% off.


----------



## MDRookie (Jan 15, 2012)

BP has Tightspot quiver on clearance for $79.88

http://www.basspro.com/Tightspot-5Arrow-Quivers/product/10212057/


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

TrophySection said:


> Hit Dicks in NY. All stands,sticks are marked down got 15 ladder stand for 39.99. All insulated camo clothes 50% off.


 screw Dicks they can keep them... they need to realize the gun pull was wrong.. they couldent give me those stands for free ,, just on principal


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

i just ran up on this online from eagle archery says they are back ordered and will take a week to get in but it would be worth the wait for anyone that uses this equipment while hunting http://eaglearchery.com/Lakewood-Bow-Cases-Field-Camera-Case
$0.99


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> i just ran up on this online from eagle archery says they are back ordered and will take a week to get in but it would be worth the wait for anyone that uses this equipment while hunting http://eaglearchery.com/Lakewood-Bow-Cases-Field-Camera-Case
> $0.99


WHAT!!! Thats got to be a mistake.... haha, I only have 1 camera, but I ordered 10.....


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

jjtrain44 said:


> i just ran up on this online from eagle archery says they are back ordered and will take a week to get in but it would be worth the wait for anyone that uses this equipment while hunting http://eaglearchery.com/Lakewood-Bow-Cases-Field-Camera-Case
> $0.99


That has to be a misprint. I bought one anyway.


----------



## baz77 (Jan 21, 2003)

Midway USA has all of their first lite stuff marked 40% off they have tons of stuff on clearance some really good deals. They also have sitka gear 20% off...


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

SD BowHunter said:


> WHAT!!! Thats got to be a mistake.... haha, I only have 1 camera, but I ordered 10.....


their loss is our gain i ordered 5 and don't have a camera i will give them away or use them to store loose stuff in for $.99


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

jjtrain44 said:


> their loss is our gain i ordered 5 and don't have a camera i will give them away or use them to store loose stuff in for $.99


They will probably cancel our orders and refund our money... if it goes through, we owe you some props for this find.!


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> They will probably cancel our orders and refund our money... if it goes through, we owe you some props for this find.!


X2!! Thanks if it goes thru!! Ordered 50.... Just kidding. Got 2


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Morty said:


> X2!! Thanks if it goes thru!! Ordered 50.... Just kidding. Got 2


Lol .. My eyes just got big around as golf balls when I seen 50


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

SD BowHunter said:


> They will probably cancel our orders and refund our money... if it goes through, we owe you some props for this find.!


+1

I ordered 10.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Yeah, i bought 3. It has to be a misprint, but they would be great to throw extra gear into if the sale goes through.


----------



## 350Bull (Aug 23, 2012)

buckeyboy said:


> screw Dicks they can keep them... they need to realize the gun pull was wrong.. they couldent give me those stands for free ,, just on pricipal


***, Dicks isn't sellung guns anymore? We have one getting ready to open.


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

MeatSeakerX2 said:


> Lol .. My eyes just got big around as golf balls when I seen 50


Yeah... I was like " For sure they're not giving it to us now"..lol..

Maybe we'll get a gift card out of it...


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

SD BowHunter said:


> Yeah... I was like " For sure they're not giving it to us now"..lol..


Lmao


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Rev44 said:


> Me too. Tried on my phone yesterday. Now they are out of stock. BS!


Lmao..


----------



## nnelzon23 (Mar 19, 2011)

http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Carbon-MAX2-Arrows-4-DuraVanes/product/96277/

Good deal on arrows. Sounds like you will be refletching from the reviews, but still a good price.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

nnelzon23 said:


> http://www.basspro.com/RedHead-Carbon-MAX2-Arrows-4-DuraVanes/product/96277/
> 
> Good deal on arrows. Sounds like you will be refletching from the reviews, but still a good price.


Wow.. That is a pretty good deal..


----------



## Kmh136 (Dec 30, 2012)

wholesale sports has the Destroyer 350 (black-ops 70#) on clearance, picked it up as my first bow for $629.99.


----------



## Duramax208 (Nov 24, 2012)

jjtrain44 said:


> i just ran up on this online from eagle archery says they are back ordered and will take a week to get in but it would be worth the wait for anyone that uses this equipment while hunting http://eaglearchery.com/Lakewood-Bow-Cases-Field-Camera-Case
> $0.99


Well I ordered 3, it'd be great if they honored these for us!


----------



## CBB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gander mountain has all stands and blinds 30% off. I got two sets of LW sticks for $93 a piece.


----------



## outdoorfrenzy (Apr 21, 2011)

ordered 4 of those camera bags. still waiting on another good tree stand deal. i missed out on the walmart one


----------



## Kevin70 (Dec 21, 2010)

CBB1 said:


> Gander mountain has all stands and blinds 30% off. I got two sets of LW sticks for $93 a piece.


Is this just instore only? I dont see it on their website.


----------



## skynight (Nov 5, 2003)

skynight said:


> That has to be a misprint. I bought one anyway.


Hello Christopher,
This Lakewood Product was priced wrong. It is actually $99.99, we have deleted your order and refunded your payment. If you would still like this product you may reorder it online at $99.99 each.


Thank you,

Eagle Archery/Little Jon's Archery Customer Service
608-697-0881

Oh well it was worth a try. Might have worked if they didn't get 2000 orders. HAHA


----------



## Sivart (Mar 12, 2004)

Ya, the website still lists it retail?


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Haha. AT'ers swarmed them. Got mine refunded.


----------



## N0.6Hunter (Jun 29, 2011)

Cabelas has the Moultrie M-100 for $179.99. Only $20 off but still a deal!


----------



## tpcowfish (Aug 11, 2008)

Bass Pro has Artic Shield, certain items 33% off in-store, Coats, bibs ,pant's, In a discontinued camo, realtree I think


----------



## SD BowHunter (Sep 24, 2008)

My order from Eagle Archery was canceled... oh well, it was worth a try.


----------



## Otdrsman85 (Dec 31, 2003)

Walmart in store has the gorilla lounger stands marked from 138 to $69. I've been waiting for this sale! Just picked up the last 4 mine had in stock!


----------



## CBB1 (Dec 13, 2011)

Gander Mountain discount was at the store.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

pnyhunter said:


> Just ordered a Russell APX L4 jacket from www.midwayusa.com for $79.


Hey, thanx! That's a great deal right there.


----------



## Fireman324 (Nov 10, 2011)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Walmart in store has the gorilla lounger stands marked from 138 to $69. I've been waiting for this sale! Just picked up the last 4 mine had in stock!


Mine did the same but i was too late to get the rest of em! Thats a great deal on an awesome stand!!!!


----------



## Spartyhntr (Jan 31, 2012)

http://www.basspro.com/Tightspot-5Arrow-Quivers/product/10212057/

picked up two in the store today.


----------



## Brandon_H (Mar 22, 2007)

went to dicks in utica today and the prices went up on their ladderstands as compared to what i saw there last week


----------



## jjtrain44 (Mar 11, 2008)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Walmart in store has the gorilla lounger stands marked from 138 to $69. I've been waiting for this sale! Just picked up the last 4 mine had in stock!


nice pickup there


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

buckeyboy said:


> screw Dicks they can keep them... they need to realize the gun pull was wrong.. they couldent give me those stands for free ,, just on principal





350Bull said:


> ***, Dicks isn't sellung guns anymore? We have one getting ready to open.


I agree Buckeyboy. They still sell guns but the pulled and cancelled all orders for "assult weapons" including .22's. I can no longer support them, or Cheaper Than Dirt as well.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

Midway USA has all Sitka Gear at 25% off.

http://www.midwayusa.com/find?&newcategorydimensionid=15626


----------



## duramax31 (Nov 28, 2008)

buckeyboy said:


> screw Dicks they can keep them... they need to realize the gun pull was wrong.. they couldent give me those stands for free ,, just on principal


Same with me


----------



## kohner54 (Nov 30, 2011)

camofire.com has a Ameristep Intimidator 2 Ground Blind for $169.99.


----------



## Morty (Aug 4, 2012)

Cabelas has Foxpro spitfire for $149, $50 off. Pretty good deal. Order one with gift cards. Only out 80 bucks. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/FoxP...categoryIds=&entityId=1376071&entityId=734955


----------



## buckeyboy (Feb 6, 2007)

I have reconyx cam's ,, 
I have been researching these after a few guy's pushin them great camera at a great price
COVERT MP-6 $118.00 thats cheap only 18 left
http://www.outdoorgearbarn.com/p-389...x#.UOYmP6N5mSM


----------



## .BuckHunt. (May 12, 2008)

kohner54 said:


> camofire.com has a Ameristep Intimidator 2 Ground Blind for $169.99.


I bad wanted to do this deal, talked myself out of it tho because I just bought two of the $49 walmart specials


----------



## nebbowhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Otdrsman85 said:


> Walmart in store has the gorilla lounger stands marked from 138 to $69. I've been waiting for this sale! Just picked up the last 4 mine had in stock!


Got the last two at mine tonight. Kinda excited my first hang ons!! Hope they work good.


----------



## remington74 (May 31, 2011)

http://www.wingsupply.com/categories/under-armour-clearance.html


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

If any of you guys need to add a couple of insulating layers to your russell apx gear here you go...http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Daily-Deal_ep_42-1.html


----------



## deerwhackmaster (Jan 25, 2008)

I just picked up two scrapeline lite hangons yesterday at dicks regular 149.99 on clearance for 49.99 each and I had 20 in dicks rewards so 40 each , that's a steal for a aluminum hang on with a huge platform and weighs 13 lbs


----------



## tack09 (Feb 13, 2009)

Thanks nt169 for this one. I have been wanting to try this stuff. Just placed my order.


nontypical169 said:


> If any of you guys need to add a couple of insulating layers to your russell apx gear here you go...http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Daily-Deal_ep_42-1.html


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Spartyhntr said:


> http://www.basspro.com/Tightspot-5Arrow-Quivers/product/10212057/
> 
> picked up two in the store today.


I was tempted to grab one when I was in a store on Thursday, but I really would like a black one...I suppose a rattle can would fix that.



nontypical169 said:


> If any of you guys need to add a couple of insulating layers to your russell apx gear here you go...http://shop.kingsoutdoorworld.com/Daily-Deal_ep_42-1.html


Can someone tell me what's so awesome about this APX gear since it's not insulated, not wind or water proof, and offers no scent control? Archery season starts in PA when the wether is still quite warm, way too warm for stuff like this, and the late season is generally too cold for uninsulated gear. Someone help me out.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Any sales at Bass Pro? Scentlok vertigo or muddy sticks.....


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

Kings Outdoors shows the L4 jacket as having primaloft. Anybody that's used it, what temps were you in and comfortable with it? I have some polar weight base layers that would probably work well with this stuff, but I'm wondering if it's going to do the job when it's in the 20s.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

And the vest is the only prima loft item in that combo deal. Just did some research on the clothing system and it's just that, a system and it seems it's designed to work with multiple layers underneath, not just a good base layer.


----------



## stanlh (Jul 23, 2010)

Is the Russel APX wind proof?


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

stanlh said:


> Is the Russel APX wind proof?


Resistant. I'm tempted to just buy an ASAT 3D leafy suit I can wear over other existing clothing. I have some very effective cold weather gear that isn't hunting oriented, but that suit looks like you can wear over anything that fits under it. It also would solve my warm weather, early season needs.

The Kings Outdoors deal for the jacket and vest is unreal, but it's only on the Mountain Shadow pattern, and I don't have anything else that matches that pattern. The pants are another $140, the same price as the complete ASAT leafy suit.


----------



## nicko (Feb 17, 2006)

Stopped in DICKS yesterday and the lowest prices I've seen is 50% the lowest ticketed price on a clearance rack of stuff which didn't have much. I don't know if we're gonna see the fire sale like they had last year. Even with their current discounts, clothes still aren't that cheap......yet.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

Rural king deer cart $35 not bad. In litchfield,I'll







.







.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

jtkratzer said:


> I was tempted to grab one when I was in a store on Thursday, but I really would like a black one...I suppose a rattle can would fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what's so awesome about this APX gear since it's not insulated, not wind or water proof, and offers no scent control? Archery season starts in PA when the wether is still quite warm, way too warm for stuff like this, and the late season is generally too cold for uninsulated gear. Someone help me out.


Most of it is insulated. I think you were looking at the l5 cyclone I believe that is the glorified rain gear. I have the l5 primaloft jacket and its almost to warm and this year I even forgot my coat at the house and had to wear the primaloft vest and two merino wool base layers in 25 degree weather and I was actually not chilled. I would look at the l4 gale if I did it all over again. I like zipper pockets at my chest and the l5 does not have it and the gale does. I hope this helps... Also try are wind proof and water resistant


----------



## outdoorkid1 (Nov 20, 2010)

Just got this coat http://www.cabelas.com/product/Cabe...y+plus+parka&WTz_l=Header;Search-All+Products


$320 parka down to $100


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

jtkratzer said:


> I was tempted to grab one when I was in a store on Thursday, but I really would like a black one...I suppose a rattle can would fix that.
> 
> 
> 
> Can someone tell me what's so awesome about this APX gear since it's not insulated, not wind or water proof, and offers no scent control? Archery season starts in PA when the wether is still quite warm, way too warm for stuff like this, and the late season is generally too cold for uninsulated gear. Someone help me out.



The 2 pieces in this bundle are primaloft which is a insulating layer. It is very warm and very lightweight and pack able. I have the complete set of Russell apx2 gear and it is just as nice as Sitka but way cheaper. All of there clothing are wind resistance as well as water resistant. I just bought the cyclone l5 jacket and pants for 99.99 at kings. I have some mountain shadow clothing already and it is a great pattern ANYWERE.


----------



## newdeerhunter01 (Nov 19, 2012)

Are most in-store sales from places like Gander Mountain and Basspro cleared out already???? Im really wanting to buy a climber but I cant go to Gander until Tuesday.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Bass pro in KC didn't have any great deals last week. Don't know about today.


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

http://www.opticsplanet.com/trail-cameras.html

Huge sale on trail cams!!


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

we are doing $50 for AT members for the Kwik Shooters!!! http://www.kwik-shooter.com


----------



## Hoosier2 (Sep 23, 2011)

widowmakr said:


> we are doing $50 for AT members for the Kwik Shooters!!! http://www.kwik-shooter.com
> 
> View attachment 1561706


50 bucks for the kwik shooter. Is that meant to say 50 off. I would buy 5 for 50 bucks. Ha ha


----------



## JBudz (Dec 22, 2012)

Hoosier2 said:


> 50 bucks for the kwik shooter. Is that meant to say 50 off. I would buy 5 for 50 bucks. Ha ha


I'd like to know that ad well. Ill buy it for sure at $50.


----------



## Skers85 (Feb 13, 2011)

newdeerhunter01 said:


> Are most in-store sales from places like Gander Mountain and Basspro cleared out already???? Im really wanting to buy a climber but I cant go to Gander until Tuesday.


if your looking for a climber i would go with an ol man alumalite cts or the new drone go to sportsmans guide for the alumalite its 100$ cheaper than if you buy it straight from ol man


----------



## catfishmafia76 (Aug 23, 2009)

illwhttail said:


> Rural king deer cart $35 not bad. In litchfield,I'll
> 
> Man I wish I hadn't seen this! I need a deer cart bad so of course I looked up my local rural king which I haven't been to before since it's in Jeffersonville, Ind and about 30 minutes away. Well I notice that they have these. Plus gambrels for $3. An ameristep "doghouse blind" for $40 that I need for spring turkey season. A tree saw that looks just like my redhead saw for $3 that my step son needs for next season. I have a bad feeling my local Ruralking is going to be getting a pretty good chunk of cash from me before it's all said and done. Thanks for posting this find anyway I guess, lol.


----------



## bghunter777 (Jun 24, 2003)

subscribe


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

catfishmafia76 said:


> illwhttail said:
> 
> 
> > Rural king deer cart $35 not bad. In litchfield,I'll
> ...


----------



## widowmakr (Jan 16, 2011)

Hoosier2 said:


> 50 bucks for the kwik shooter. Is that meant to say 50 off. I would buy 5 for 50 bucks. Ha ha


ha yea that would be a pretty good deal! $50 off of a kwik shooter!


----------



## Dick Cox (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is a good discount on a stand!
http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear-30-leveling-tree-stand.aspx?a=1111072


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

Dick Cox said:


> Here is a good discount on a stand!
> http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/guide-gear-30-leveling-tree-stand.aspx?a=1111072


That is a good deal.. But doesn't look exactly "sturdy" lol..


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I wandered through Dick's yesterday and Gander Mountain today. I didn't see too many great deals. The best was probably a Gorilla King Kong HX at Dicks for $79.99. Gander Mountain has most their scents/scent elimination products marked off 25% or 50% and all arrows marked down 20% off their regular price. I might go back and get some arrows later this week/weekend.


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

was in dicks [jax,fl]mon. for a brief visit before going to apple store. not much caught my eye . walked out with ua hoodie but was not on sale , the storm model. after apple stopped at gander mtn what a disappointment . its almost depressing to go into this place. did find couple boxs of 6mm bullets and 243 brass but that was about all the reloading stuff they had and not on sale. did not even look at archery stuff . did not see any deals at all in fact did not see much at all, like they are clearing out all inventory and not restocking. getting to think all my shopping will be online from here out


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

nontypical169 said:


> The 2 pieces in this bundle are primaloft which is a insulating layer. It is very warm and very lightweight and pack able. I have the complete set of Russell apx2 gear and it is just as nice as Sitka but way cheaper. All of there clothing are wind resistance as well as water resistant. I just bought the cyclone l5 jacket and pants for 99.99 at kings. I have some mountain shadow clothing already and it is a great pattern ANYWERE.


I bought the APX L4 jacket and pants.


----------



## k'em-n-g'em (Feb 10, 2007)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> Most of it is insulated. I think you were looking at the l5 cyclone I believe that is the glorified rain gear. I have the l5 primaloft jacket and its almost to warm and this year I even forgot my coat at the house and had to wear the primaloft vest and two merino wool base layers in 25 degree weather and I was actually not chilled. I would look at the l4 gale if I did it all over again. I like zipper pockets at my chest and the l5 does not have it and the gale does. I hope this helps... Also try are wind proof and water resistant


wow nevermind i went to gander today and looked at the l4 gale and it just does not look warm at all. I will stick with the l5. I only wish it had zippers at the chest.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

Dicks in Kansas today had their Scrape Line $150 stands for $50 at one store and $100 at another. But none in stock.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## archeryguru2000 (May 15, 2012)

*Rural King*



illwhttail said:


> Rural king deer cart $35 not bad. In litchfield,I'll


I was there just last weekend! I found the Hunter Safety System Pro Series Harness (orig $150) for only $85. And the Tree Spider Micro Harness (orig $120) for only $55. Those are pretty good deals. Below are screenshots from their web-site with their sale prices.




















If somebody was in the market for a new safety harness, these are hard to pass up.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

archeryguru2000 said:


> I was there just last weekend! I found the Hunter Safety System Pro Series Harness (orig $150) for only $85. And the Tree Spider Micro Harness (orig $120) for only $55. Those are pretty good deals. Below are screenshots from their web-site with their sale prices.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I seen those too.


----------



## jtkratzer (Dec 22, 2006)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> wow nevermind i went to gander today and looked at the l4 gale and it just does not look warm at all. I will stick with the l5. I only wish it had zippers at the chest.


They don't look very thick, which is why I bought them, to keep the bulk off the arm holding the bow. The wind/water resistance, with proper warming layers should do the trick. What temps were you looking to hunt in?

I bought my set from a seller here who used them once and was given Sitka gear as a gift. Said he was comfortable in them in the 20s.


----------



## WI Buck Chaser (Feb 23, 2012)

I went to Cabela's today and they had a bunch of good deals. Almost all hunting clothing was on sale and a lot of boots (which was pretty much all I was looking at). I think I'm going to go back this weekend. I was kind of overwhelmed with the deals and I like to do research on my hunting gear before buying. Definitely getting some Meindl Ultralight boots on my next trip up, they were like $75 off!


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

k'em-n-g'em said:


> wow nevermind i went to gander today and looked at the l4 gale and it just does not look warm at all. I will stick with the l5. I only wish it had zippers at the chest.


I have most of the russell gear and the gale jacket and pants (bib style) is one of my favorite on those colder but not too cold days. Just add the insulating layers you need for the conditions and hunt.


----------



## BOWCHIEF (Oct 6, 2006)

jtkratzer said:


> Kings Outdoors shows the L4 jacket as having primaloft. Anybody that's used it, what temps were you in and comfortable with it? I have some polar weight base layers that would probably work well with this stuff, but I'm wondering if it's going to do the job when it's in the 20s.


If you are refering to the lightning jacket and vest then they are both primaloft insulated, I got two sets, one for me and one for my son. They are awesome to layer with, very warm, not too bulky and pack down to nothing. Plan on slipping these on when I get to my stand under my L4 Gale jacket.


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

At Walmart now and they have the rapid rails down to $35 and gorilla tree stand locks for $3 and 2 6 foot gorilla ratchet straps for $7


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

They also have the regular ameristep hang on for $25


----------



## phade (Feb 2, 2008)

I hate how WM varies prices by store (although it makes business sense). 

The RR are still $50 at one store and regular price at another.


----------



## chuckdslayer (Jul 8, 2012)

I know it isnt bow hunting related but Filson.com is having a sale right and they have a few jackets marked way down.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

chuckdslayer said:


> I know it isnt bow hunting related but Filson.com is having a sale right and they have a few jackets marked way down.


Dang.. their stuff is pricey!!


----------



## illwhttail (Jul 27, 2008)

Also at Walmart a 4 pack of qualiystraps


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

chuckdslayer said:


> I know it isnt bow hunting related but Filson.com is having a sale right and they have a few jackets marked way down.


have some of their older wool stuff that was usa made,now sadly its not and not as good. even their own cs will admit the same...


----------



## nontypical169 (Dec 22, 2009)

BOWCHIEF said:


> If you are refering to the lightning jacket and vest then they are both primaloft insulated, I got two sets, one for me and one for my son. They are awesome to layer with, very warm, not too bulky and pack down to nothing. Plan on slipping these on when I get to my stand under my L4 Gale jacket.


Yes these are awesome layering peices..I ordered the jacket and vest from kings for 74.99 free shipping...


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B0083ODP9I/ref=mp_s_a_1?qid=1357978899&sr=8-1&pi=SL75

Saw some covert pics on another forum and they seem like solid cams. This looks like a screaming deal. Only 3 left...


----------



## Squirrel (Aug 6, 2008)

Greensburg, Pa Walmart:

Regular Hang-on $25:










Fancier Hang-on $45:


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I got one of the Bone Collector stands yesterday for the same price. They normally run for $90. For $45 it is a steal, so I had to get it.


----------



## MeatSeakerX2 (Aug 5, 2012)

BradMc26 said:


> I got one of the Bone Collector stands yesterday for the same price. They normally run for $90. For $45 it is a steal, so I had to get it.


In store pricing I guessing?


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

Yeah, they also have the Gorilla hangon for $70. Which is a good deal as well.

I have another one of these BoneCollector stands that I bought a few years ago and it is rock solid once set up.


----------



## BDPIL (Jan 16, 2012)

Picked up over $400 worth of hunting clothing for myself and boy's for only $120 at Dicks. All Scentblocker stuff. Nice selection on their 50% off lowest marked price rack.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## badas93tsi (Mar 22, 2011)

I just the Gorilla lock on and the Bone Collector steps for 100 bucks. Great deal, but I bought the last treestand they had. Still plenty of steps though.


----------



## nebbowhunter (Nov 13, 2012)

My wal mart had the gorilla tree steps 6 pack marked down to 5 dollars.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

Redhead Kryptik at basspro shop in Concord NC. I thought it was a good deal. If I wasn't bow poor I would have snagged it myself. They have 3 of them hanging there for the picking.


----------



## affe22 (Sep 29, 2005)

Academy in Joplin, MO has marked some things way down. They had basic Game Winner hang-ons which are normally $40 for $20. They also had Ameristep Assassin ground blinds, normally $150, for $70. They also had the Game Winner Oversize, Game Winner Aluminium, and Ol' Man Roost and climbers all marked down too.


----------



## flyguyGSP (Aug 22, 2012)

Academy has most of their hunting boots on sale for half-price, online and in stores.


----------



## Rfordkc (Sep 13, 2011)

The Country Store has some of their hunting items on sale. I bought a couple Wildgame WF4 trail cams on sale for $50 apiece down from $80. They are kind of a funky design with a non-infrared flash, but I think I have some use for them. I am doing a test run in the back yard on one now and it seems too sensitive on the "high" setting so I'm trying a different setting. It's ISO speed of 100 makes for some blurry shots of the dog as she runs past, but I'm not taking portraits so I can live with that.


----------



## tyepsu (Jun 9, 2007)

I was just at Dicks and they had the Gorilla King Kong HX for $79.99 and the Gorilla Expedition HX for $89.99. I don't really need another treestand and just ordered a new bow, so I passed, but these are both good prices and quality stands.


----------



## BradMc26 (Oct 16, 2002)

I was a Dick's today and they had their 16' ladder sticks for $25 and the 4' sections for $5 each.

So I bought one of the 16 footers and (4) of the sections. They fit my API ladder sticks as well, so I think that I am going to go back and buy some more of the 4' sections. After that I should have two 27' ladder sections.

So with the Walmart Bone Collector stand I got last week and today, I have a whole new stand and ladder section for $90. Not too bad.


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Just ordered 2 hang ons from walmart for $25 a piece. Go ahead and steal them.


----------



## LongArrows (Aug 1, 2009)

I just left wal mart and they were marking down already marked down items 50% more. I bought shirts for 2.50 and 4.00. Camo long sleeve t shirts. They had rain proof wind proof pants for 10.00, pretty nice stuff for 10.00  Not cheap rain gear, but decent fabric outerwear that would have been 70.00 in Bass pro..


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

At the Wal-Mart on Bechtel in Springfield Ohio, in the case in the sporting goods dept. they have Primos Truth 46 cams for $59.00. That's hard to beat. When i purchased what I was going to they had four (4) left.


----------



## trott2478 (Feb 8, 2009)

Walmart online has bushnell trophy cams 99


----------



## hunting170 (Sep 12, 2003)

Dick`s Sporting Goods, in Paducah KY, had Field & Stream Scrapeline treestands on sale for $39.99 yesterday. Regular price is$149.99.


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

tractor supply in belchertown ma has their stands and game feeders onsale I picked up a sniper ladder stand for $45.00 and a buffalo tools ground blind for $63.00 they still have a big game ladder stand for $69.99 and a ground blind left and a few feeder.


----------



## BLan (Aug 16, 2010)

The Rural King in Huber Heights had all remaining scents, calls and the like on further clearance. The peg tag would say $2.00 but there was a sticker for $1.00, I had it in my cart, and put it back, but they had a Spider Wire Harness for $40.00, probably should have pulled the trigger, but I put it back.


----------



## eblues (Nov 26, 2008)

Cabelas wool parka, from $240 down to $80:

http://www.cabelas.com/catalog/prod...er%3BSearch-All+Products&WTz_l=YMAL;IK-933732


----------



## maxx98 (May 10, 2010)

Local Walmart had muddy micro camera mounts half off for 15 bucks and muddy harness half off for 49 bucks.


----------



## 2robinhood (Dec 13, 2009)

trott2478 said:


> Walmart online has bushnell trophy cams 99


Saw it at that price for a day.
Now it's up to $179.00
They are not responsible for misprints.
If you ordered one at that price, let us know if you get it.


----------



## hawkdriver55 (Sep 6, 2010)

$19 hang on at Academy Sports. I bought 3.


----------



## trott2478 (Feb 8, 2009)

i got my camera from wally world 106 shipped, try typing it in the search field thats the only reason i found it


----------



## trott2478 (Feb 8, 2009)

yea no longer 99


----------



## Octoberjohn (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know if this has been posted but my local Dick's Sporting Goods(not sure if all stores are doing this) has all camo marked at 50% off. This includes Scent-lok, Scentblocker, and Under Armour. I just picked up a new set of Under Armour that was originally $350.00 for $175.00, and I had a $50 gift card from Christmas so the whole outfit was only $125!


----------



## Dirty45 (Oct 11, 2010)

hawkdriver55 said:


> $19 hang on at Academy Sports. I bought 3.


I jumped on this as well in Tulsa. 20' sticks were $19.99 also, but going fast.


----------



## Babyk (Jul 5, 2011)

hunting170 said:


> Dick`s Sporting Goods, in Paducah KY, had Field & Stream Scrapeline treestands on sale for $39.99 yesterday. Regular price is$149.99.


Really nice treestand


----------



## ParkerBow (Dec 4, 2006)

Bone Collector Bundle is available again. Hang on Stand and set of 3 rapid rails $89.00


----------



## HoytND (Jul 1, 2011)

This was at Walmart in Minot, ND.


----------



## indyEL1TE (Jul 30, 2012)

Bass Pro in Cincinnati has Tight Spot quivers on clearance for $79.99 each. There is a small kiosk in the archery department they are hanging on that.


----------



## stratton2002 (Oct 11, 2011)

ttt


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Some of the "Russell" clothing on sale at Cabelas, Gale Jacket was $169 now $69 etc.
Shawn


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Sitka is 20% off over on the mountain archery website.


----------



## BiggA (Jun 20, 2008)

subscribe


----------



## s_mann7 (Nov 4, 2011)

subscribe


----------



## iceman14 (Jan 25, 2011)

Tight spot quivers $95 @ mountain archery website


----------



## s_mann7 (Nov 4, 2011)

I was in the market for a new ground blind, found this one at the Dicks Sporting Goods in Grand Rapids Michigan. Seems like great quality at a real great price. 

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...DS-_-SKU-14315188&camp=CSE:GooglePLA:16423366


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

natchez has demo bushnell cams onsale for $79 and $89.


----------



## Scarpino81 (Aug 29, 2012)

Russell Gale L4 pants on sale at wingsupply.com. $37.90 TYD. My pair just came in the mail today. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scarpino81 (Aug 29, 2012)

http://www.wingsupply.com/russell-o...doors-apx-realtree-all-purpose-l4-gale-pants/ 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kevinsulikowski (Feb 8, 2005)

wing supply carry lite pretty boy jr $19.99


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Cabelas Winnipeg. Moving sale.


----------



## Livetohunt (Jan 1, 2005)

prairieboy said:


> Cabelas Winnipeg. Moving sale.


Has the sale started? Anything advertised or all just instore sales?


----------



## prairieboy (Aug 19, 2009)

Livetohunt said:


> Has the sale started? Anything advertised or all just instore sales?


Started.Check the web site.Supposed to be more as the weeks go by.New store opens May 9


----------



## KarlG (Apr 30, 2013)

Academy South of Houston has lots of ground blinds for cheap. I picked up and Ameristep Assassin for 50 bucks.


----------



## SDHockin (Aug 30, 2011)

Some good deals here......http://www.wingsupply.com/categories/russell-outdoors-closeouts.html


----------



## mtswampfox (Jan 13, 2010)

just wondering what is happening to the cabelas dundee mi. inventory after the 'minor' fire????/


----------



## benel3006 (Mar 27, 2010)

mtswampfox said:


> just wondering what is happening to the cabelas dundee mi. inventory after the 'minor' fire????/


Unless they were self -insured , I'd venture to guess insurance company had salvager come in and remove inventory.

Sent from my KFOT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Dewboy (Apr 19, 2005)

These feeders are on sale at Walmart for $35. You can see my review of this feeder here:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1995841


----------



## 350Bull (Aug 23, 2012)

Wow, nobody is posting and deals here anymore? What gives? Euro Optic has Leica 1000 Rangemaster rangefinders on closeout for $399. New model is $599 with only change of adding angle compensation.


----------



## nthewild (Jul 6, 2006)

there are 3 or 4 new threads that have popped up this season.


----------



## dt5150 (Oct 17, 2007)

here's one..

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2129099


----------



## SumBeach (Sep 8, 2011)

I got an email from hunters safety system today. Cheapest I've ever seen their harnesses I'm going to try and attach an image of the email with the codes


----------



## icculus (Sep 14, 2013)

Tagged. Thanks guys!


----------



## olinLA (Feb 19, 2007)

tagged thanks


----------



## Romero14 (Aug 19, 2012)

Keep em coming.. This is how I found the steal from walmart last yr.


----------



## Romero14 (Aug 19, 2012)

I can't seem to get the Hunter Safety System codes to work on their website SumBeach


----------

